# Pumpkin Pie Protein Shake



## SinOrSlim (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a strange craving for pumpkin after the gym today and decided to play with my pumpkin spice latte recipe to incorporate it into my post-workout protein shake. The result was great! Pumpkin is usually one of those seasonal dishes we look forward to but unfortunately the only way it tends to get in our stomachs is in the form of a pie. It???s such a shame too, because pumpkin is actually is a great vegetable that???s low in carbs and loaded with vitamins and antioxidants.

Ingredients:
1 Scoop Vanilla Protein
3 Tbsp Pumpkin Puree
1 Cup Unsweetened Almond Milk
2 Packets of Sweetener (I use PureVia)
1 1/2 tsp Cinnamon
1/4 tsp Nutmeg
1/8 tsp Cloves
1 tsp Vanilla Extract (No Corn Syrup!)






Directions:

1. Combine all ingredients in a blender

2. Add ice little by little until desired consistency/thickness is reached






3. Pour in a cup, garnish with additional nutmeg and drink up!






for more daily and personally made low carb and keto recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips


----------



## 2lt2wt (Nov 9, 2011)

I suddenly want something I've never been interested in...thx bro


----------



## swollen (Nov 9, 2011)

This looks good as hell! I bought some vanilla protein & hated it, but now, I'm lookin' forward to using it!
Thanks brah.!


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks super tasty. Thanks!


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Nov 9, 2011)

I love pumpkin pie, must try this thamks


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 9, 2011)

That can of Libby's pumpkin pie puree brings back some EPIC memories. Might have to make this shake since I just got a jug of vanilla protein in.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is the drooling smiley emotion when you need it!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it looks awesome, I am going to use this recipe. Probably throw in some ammertto liquor too. I love seasonal shit like that


----------



## Tomn (Nov 12, 2011)

i haven't tried this.. looks really good


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!!!! unfortunately I only have chocolate at the moment


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks yummy


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is now going to be on my shake list thanks bro!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn nice post! I'm going to have to try this asap


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

Just picked up a can of pumpkin.  I had no idea it was so good for you.  Low in carbs, almost all fiber, little to no fat, good protein.  

Im about to try this one right now.  Thanks for a damn killer looking shake idea.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

Not stealing your thunder, just adding to it.  











It was damn good.  My daughter asked if I put a pumpkin pie into the one I made her.  Everyone has to try this.


----------



## caaraa (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks super tasty.


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks really good and I am not much of pumpkin pie person!!! Have to give it a try after a hard work!!!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Nov 14, 2011)

So glad you liked it!!


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks tasty!  How long will a can of pumpkin puree last in the fridge once the can's opened?  Lol, not sure it matters too much, as I can see eating it up pretty quick, but just out of curiousity...


----------



## SinOrSlim (Nov 15, 2011)

Im actually not sure but I think I've left it covered with aluminum foil for about 4-5 days. If you scoop into an air tight container it might keep for quite a while though!


----------



## zoco (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice shake!! Gotta try it


----------



## mljoshua (Nov 15, 2011)

This looks and sounds great!  Think I will have to try this one, I don't usually add much to my shakes, but this is tempting me!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 15, 2011)

This is an awful lot of trouble for a protein shake......very feminine....
Something tells me benj would try this...


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> This is an awful lot of trouble for a protein shake......very feminine....
> Something tells me benj would try this...



Just add semen, and it would be his standard double protein shot.

Its not a lot of trouble either.  anything I put in the vita mix comes out as a liquid.  I usually throw rib eyes in and bam, tastiness.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Nov 15, 2011)

no trouble at all! takes about 5 minutes!


----------

